# thanks to Rob / Joe Rebuild / Funktionhouse



## phinds (Feb 15, 2012)

Rob very generously sent me a small box of cutoffs to get pics of for the web site.

Thanks Rob. I'll clean them up and get some pics this weekend

Paul


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 15, 2012)

phinds said:


> Rob very generously sent me a small box of cutoffs to get pics of for the web site.
> 
> Thanks Rob. I'll clean them up and get some pics this weekend
> 
> Paul



Good deal!

We should all thank him, seeing as how your site is the "go-to" for wood ID questions...

Thanks Rob!
(you too, Paul!)
p


----------



## CodyS (Feb 16, 2012)

^^What he said^^


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2012)

*need help on a couple*

Rob, 

I've cleaned up the cutoffs you sent and here's a pic, but I'm puzzled on the last two:

1 Australian pine
2 Morton Bay chestnut
3 spalted holly
*4 your marking says "BH RG" which I took to be some kind of red gum, but it doesn't seem to me to be red gum
5 ?
*

[attachment=2049]


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll have more detailed pic up on the site soon.


----------

